#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Facebook Shares a New Overview of Its VR Tools

## Bhavya

Virtual reality is on the path to become the next interactive platform, also becoming an important factor in how we conduct our daily activities. Considering these facts, Facebook shares a new overview of its VR tools. Take a look at the overview in the below graphic.

----------

